# Systemeinstellung Proxyserver auslesen



## Nachtfalke (26. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich in den Weiten des WWW nicht fündig geworden bin, habe ich ein Frage:

Wie kann ich den im System (resp. im Internet Explorer) eingestellten Proxy und dessen Port auslesen?

Im Internet habe ich gelesen, daß man das mit 

```
System.getProperty("proxyHost");
```
bzw. mit

```
System.getProperty("http.proxyHost");
```
erreichen könnte. Beides funktioniert bei mir nicht. Ich habe mir auch schon eine Liste aller Systemproperties ausgeben lassen, aber selbst in der Liste ist nichts enthalten, was auch nur entfernt nach einer Proxysadresse aussieht. Wer weiss Rat?


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Okt 2010)

Bin zu faul hier jetzt viel zu schreiben... ^^


```
System.setProperty("java.net.useSystemProxies", "true");
Proxy proxy = ProxySelector.getDefault().select(new URI("http://andreas-programme.de")).get(0);
```


----------



## Nachtfalke (27. Okt 2010)

Danke. Den Code hatte ich zwar auch schon als Beispiel gefunden, aber dort war die URL ohne Protokoll angegeben. Irgendwie war ich wohl gestern abend schon zu müde, um von selbst auf die Idee zu kommen, es mal mit der Angabe des Protokolls zu versuchen.


----------

